# Another way to say, "That was the straw the broke the camel's back."



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello friends! If you've got another saying that means the same thing, let's hear it! 


And you get bonus points if it's humorous.


----------



## Axel Blackwell (Aug 10, 2014)

Not quite the same, and not really humorous, but "another nail in the coffin" is similar. Or maybe "one toke over the line." Providing a bit of context may shake a few thoughts loose. Is this for dialog or narration?


----------



## G.L. Snodgrass (Aug 12, 2014)

how about the "Last nail in the coffin" or "The drop that spilled the drink"


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Well there's the shortened version: "That was the last straw". Or "the final nail in the coffin".

I know there's others, but I can't think of them.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Here in Germany, it's "The drop that made the barrel run over."


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

that was the final blade of grass that clogged the lawnmower


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

The third spoon of sugar in the coffee

(if you're an ant) The grain of sand that made the nest collapse

The butterfly wing beat that caused the hurricane

uh... the gummy bear that made me sick.

Very possibly none of those are goods. Very possibly I need some sleep.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Tipping point...

He finally reached the tipping point.


----------



## Lunachick (Jan 2, 2015)

The word that turned a novella into a novel


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

The dried grass stem that required the desert-living, humped backed beast of burden to seek out the services of a 24 hour emergency  osteopathy clinic.


----------



## B&amp;H (Apr 6, 2014)

"that was the drop in KU pot share that made me quit select"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

B&H said:


> "that was the drop in KU pot share that made me quit select"


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

B&H said:


> "that was the drop in KU pot share that made me quit select"


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

the lick that made me sick


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

That pushed me over the edge


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Colin said:


> The dried grass stem that required the desert-living, humped backed beast of burden to seek out the services of a 24 hour emergency osteopathy clinic.


LOL. I have no idea what this means, but it sure made me laugh!


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Here in Germany, it's "The drop that made the barrel run over."


Ooh, that's a good one.


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> the lick that made me sick


Cute.


----------



## Indigo Bunting (Jun 19, 2014)

"....ah, and I'm telling you, Rich, that was the thrust that made me...."  Oh wait, we're probably not talking erotica, huh.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

The puff of air that burst the balloon.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Rich Amooi said:


> LOL. I have no idea what this means, but it sure made me laugh!


Dried grass stem is straw, beast of burden is camel, osteopathy is bone illness


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Dried grass stem is straw, beast of burden is camel, osteopathy is bone illness


LOL. You are very wise.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

Colin said:


> The dried grass stem that required the desert-living, humped backed beast of burden to seek out the services of a 24 hour emergency osteopathy clinic.


I adore twisting well-known phrases or clichés to Rube Goldberg the words without altering the meaning. This reminds me of a classic Douglas Adams line, from _Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency_:

_If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, we have at least to consider the possibility that we have a small aquatic bird of the family Anatidae on our hands._


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Lummox JR said:


> I adore twisting well-known phrases or cliches to Rube Goldberg the words without altering the meaning. This reminds me of a classic Douglas Adams line, from _Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency_:
> 
> _If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, we have at least to consider the possibility that we have a small aquatic bird of the family Anatidae on our hands._


LOL. Love that!


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Lummox JR said:


> I adore twisting well-known phrases or cliches to Rube Goldberg the words without altering the meaning. This reminds me of a classic Douglas Adams line, from _Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency_:
> 
> _If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, we have at least to consider the possibility that we have a small aquatic bird of the family Anatidae on our hands._


Yes. Great fun!


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

How about adding a straw? Make it two this time. Why does it always have to be that one single straw?

Word it any way you want, & it's yours. Free of charge.

Cin: You continue to impress.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The final scrap of paper that caused Costanza's wallet to explode.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I must mention two pop culture classics:

"That's all I can stands, and I can't stands no more!" - Popeye

"Of course you know this means war!" - Groucho Marx (later slightly modified by Bugs Bunny)


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

That was the final moment of writing that broke the writer's back.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

the extra pound that broke the scale.....the puff that popped the balloon.....the inch that dented the bumper.....the pebble that started the tsunami.....the snowball that triggered the avalanche.....the spark that ignited the fuse


----------

